
Knowing Your Type: Why the typography matters in your emails - matthelbig
https://explore.reallygoodemails.com/knowing-your-type-4b5e10ff3dc
======
mevlow
I enjoyed the reasoning behind using HTML supported typography more than
anything in this article.

